# Rocks!



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

Some pictures of the granite I use in my 35 gallon planted setup.














































The last one is of my lampeye.


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

nice lampeyes, if you dont mind me asking where did you get them?


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

aaronc said:


> nice lampeyes, if you dont mind me asking where did you get them?


I got them at the DRAS auction last year, haven't been able to find more and I haven't had any success breeding them. I'm on th elookout though, if I find some I'll be sure to let you know!


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

wow that moss looks real full, what type is it and how did you get it to grow so nicely?


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

Its Taiwan moss. I have a low tech low/medium light setup. I put the moss in and it grows ridiculously fast. As I said previously I must throw almost a pound if it out every month. I dose a small amount of Flourish Excel and I dose Flourish Trace. Beyond that I do 20-40% WCs once a week. Temp is 80 degrees Fahrenheit.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

Darkside said:


> Its Taiwan moss. I have a low tech low/medium light setup. I put the moss in and it grows ridiculously fast. As I said previously I must throw almost a pound if it out every month. I dose a small amount of Flourish Excel and I dose Flourish Trace. Beyond that I do 20-40% WCs once a week. Temp is 80 degrees Fahrenheit.


excel is safe to use for moss?


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

Byronicle said:


> excel is safe to use for moss?


IME yep. If you want some, the next time I trim it I'll save it for you rather than tossing it out. You can try in in your planted set up. It grew well even under 24 watts of lighting with just a white reflector.


----------



## kaegunim (Jan 15, 2010)

The setup you have looks really good. I will second the motion that the Taiwan moss looks good!

I was wondering if you could post a photo of the tank overall? I would like to see where the rocks (especialy that nice pink one) fit in.

Thanks, and nice work~


----------

